# Netty NIO oder Java IO



## 1Jo1 (25. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere gerade an einer Multiplayer Quizapp für Android. Ich brauche ein Server Client, der bestimmte Aufgaben wie zum Beispiel Einloggen, Registrieren => Verbindung zum Datenbank usw.. Mitteilungen(Stand des Spiels) sollen zwischen den Spieler zeitnah geschehen. Max 200 oder vllt ein bisschen mehr sollen gleichzeitig spielen können. Ich kenne mich mit Server Client Programmierung überhaupt nicht aus. 
Was wäre den sinnvoller, mit Java IO Streams oder Netty NIO?
Ich habe gelesen das Netty NIO schneller sein bzw besser sein soll.


----------



## MR_UNIX (30. Sep 2014)

Das NIO ist nicht von Netty. Netty nutzt einfach nur das NIO von Java. Und NIO sollte den alten Streams eigentlich in FAST allen Situationen vorgezogen werden. In deiner Situation mit mehreren Nutzern und viel Kommunikation empfehle ich dir NIO auf jeden Fall. Ob du Netty als Framework nimmst oder NIO pur nutzt ist dabei mehr oder weniger egal. Dass NIO schneller ist, stimmt begrenzt. Kommt auch hier auf den Anwendungsfall an. Aber meistens ist das korrekt.


----------



## 1Jo1 (2. Okt 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde dann mal ausprobieren, hab das jetzt erst mal Java IO gemacht. Werde das dann noch in NIO machen. 
Java IO finde ich recht einfach, NIO ist da schon etwas komplexer.


----------

